# agha khan admission test



## FatimaBallack (Jun 29, 2009)

Assalam o alaikum
Hye
namaste

Im fatima and fatima is in deep trouble!#eeki did O level and secured 7 A's & 1 B on 88%
had 94% in bio and 96% in english
I havnt been able to adjust to the fsc line....who am i kidding fsc isnt for me
im going to appear for sat and aghan khan next year
i have done my 1st year and gonna start my 2nd year in august
i am also an active debator and have won many times in national level
i really really wanna study in agha khan but trouble in paradise is tht i have no idea what is going to be in the admission test
my plan is to complete all my fsc books and prepare from the sat subject books!
is that enough or should i *gulp*#shocked ....do more???


----------



## lemonfloor3 (Jul 10, 2009)

for admission test you should go through SAT books, get your FSC course understood properly do some SAT practice tests or other MCQ type questions. after that its all your luck and so pray to God.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

It is taken from the Fsc course except for the English part where it is Type of SAT 1


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

hi fatma ,
agha khan test also includs maths, so you have to prepare maths also to get good score, thanks


----------



## ghiyyas (Dec 13, 2009)

Agha Khan is so much good???? okay!! then i will try to do my post graduation there!!! In ur paradise!!!#cool


----------



## MZ89 (Aug 24, 2009)

Test actually isn't too difficult if your concepts are clear. Questions of Biology, Physics and Chemistry are usually from the topics which are given in the Fsc books. Biology part is relatively easy as compared to Physics and Chemistry, so try to make your concepts crystal clear in the later two subjects.


----------



## Minazar (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi I am in High School in America, and thinking about applying to Agha Khan.
FIrst, i don't know how to study for the exam. and second, i haven't taken physics yet..so am i doomed?
thanks


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Read the forum rules, thanks.
*


----------



## ariz (Sep 3, 2010)

i can have anyone's mobile number? I want to know many things from the starting till the end!


----------



## Sadiqian (Sep 19, 2010)

Agha khan's test cn easily b cleard if u hv a good english n secndly u go for ur fsc buks thoroughly. English doesn't carry any weightage while calculating final result as far as i know
*
[MOD EDIT]: Read the forum rules. Posting like this is NOT allowed.

Thanks.*


----------



## Sadiqian (Sep 19, 2010)

Well was i not allowed to use internet writing?

Can anyone tell me whether the entry test is about to occur again? I have heard that those who have 660 to 714 marks in MCAT have to take it again in october


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Sadiqian said:


> Well was i not allowed to use internet writing?
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether the entry test is about to occur again? I have heard that those who have 660 to 714 marks in MCAT have to take it again in october


what?? are you sure?


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^I honestly doubt that... I had an AAB in A'levels and a 60.68% in the AKU entry test...i've never heard AKU do anything like that... if i was rejected and not given a second chance why would they make an exception for below par students .. given the chance to reappear students like me would go crazy and get scores in the 70s and 80s  ....lol.. anyways doesnt matter AKU doesnt do that, next admission test is in march/april i think for the 2011 session.. call AKU yourself and ask..


----------



## Sadiqian (Sep 19, 2010)

shakeelyousaf said:


> what?? are you sure?


please read TENSED ABOUT MCAT in premed section. You will really become tension free


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

what is the minimum percentage required in AKU admission entry test to get accepted (or passed??)


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

iqrarocks said:


> what is the minimum percentage required in AKU admission entry test to get accepted (or passed??)


Im pretty sure it varies year to year, it was 59% in 2010 ... they shortlist the top 350 or so applicants for interviews and decide on the cut off acordingly.. i mean why else would they choose a cut off as odd as 59% ...


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

so out of all the ppl who give the AKU test only 350 are shortlisted?? and out of the 350 how many are selected for interviews??


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ all 350 of them are called up for the interview... acceptances will only be sent to around 100 later on..


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks a lot!


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

For Aga Khan Admission Test: 
Maths- Study from what resources to ensure best score?
Biology/Physics/Chemistry- Study From FSc books?
English- Study from what resources to ensure best score?

Any other test component I am missing?

Also, can any one tell me a website which lists the FSc syllabus for the biology,physics, and chemistry?

thanks


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ read through this..... http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/7-how-study-aga-khan-university-aku-test.html


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks a lot!


----------

